# My dog Joie (Joy)



## IcemanSK (Jun 13, 2006)

If I'm permitted here, my wife & I put down our 15 years old dog, Joie (French for joy) last night. She's been a big part of my wife's life for a long time & my buddy for the last few years since we've been together. I think if you'd have told me how much I could be attached to a dog, I wouldn't have believed you. We truly loved that dog.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 13, 2006)

Of course you're allowed.

For you and your family:

The Rainbow Bridge

Just this 				side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been 				  especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are 				  meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play 				  together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm 				  and comfortable.

All the 				animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who 				were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them 				in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, 				except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who 				had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but 				  the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright 				  eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the 				  group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and 				  faster. 


You have been spotted, and when you 				  and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, 				  never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands 				  again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of 				  your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 


Then you cross Rainbow Bridge 				  together....   


Author unknown...


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your lose.  For many of us (like you), pets are considered family.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 13, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Of course you're allowed.
> 
> For you and your family:
> 
> ...


 
I appreciate this a great deal, Kacey! Thank you.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 13, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your dog Iceman. Their loss is grieved as much as any other member of the family. My thoughts are with you and your wife. :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, Iceman.  They become a part of the family fast!  :asian: 

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 13, 2006)

The loss of a long time family pet is never easy. 

My condolences to you and yours.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 13, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 17, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 17, 2006)

....:asian:


----------



## John Brewer (Aug 17, 2006)

We've had our dog since she was 8 weeks old and she will be 13 years old soon. I'm not looking forward to that but she's really starting to show her age. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm verry sorry for your loss.  Many people without pets don't understand how devastating the loss of one can be.


----------

